# A new challenge: FactDouble Function



## MrExcel (Apr 14, 2006)

There is a new challenge posted in the challenge section. We believe that out of 400,000,000 Excellers, there are 3 people who use have actually used the FACTDOUBLE function for something useful.

I am trying to locate a real-world use for this function. Complete details are at *[url]http://www.mrexcel.com/challenge.shtml*[/url].

Up for grabs: 15 seconds of fame, and an autographed copy of a new book. 

Bill Jelen


----------



## MrExcel (Apr 16, 2006)

That did not take long!  Dwayne Kuemper from Canada sent in a practical real-world example for the FactDouble function.

Dwayne pointed out that FactDouble can be used to calculate the probability of certain Texas Hold'em Poker Hands.

I'll accept the fact that Microsoft was incredibly omnicient when they added this 15 years ago. Bill Gates is a big card player. He probably told the Excel team that he predicted Texas Hold'em would take over entire cable channels by 2006 and that they better add this function to the product.  This will be a perfect example if I ever get to Excel for Gamblers.

Thanks to Dwayne for finding the web page with the details:

http://www.answers.com/topic/poker-probability-texas-hold-em?hl=double&hl=factorial

He is the winner of an autographed copy of Using Excel 2007, when it is published later this year.

Bill


----------

